# need for confirmation of the transformation steps from BMK 20320 oil to amphetamine base oil



## kwisspeed de Kelog's (Sunday at 4:15 AM)

Could you tell me if I am wrong in my steps or not please? starting from a bmk glycidate oil (20320-59-6), after transformation, I get P2P and after transformation of P2P I get my base amphetamine oil, "(oil A)". That's right?


----------

